# Pa. man charged again for putting ribs in pants



## sunman76 (Aug 30, 2011)

CARLISLE, Pa. (AP) — A central Pennsylvania man has been charged for a second time with trying to steal a rack of ribs by shoving them down his pants.  

the rest of the story

http://news.yahoo.com/pa-man-charged-again-putting-ribs-pants-151401155.html


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 30, 2011)

Some of the comments posted:







I hear he stopped by the seafood department and picked up some crabs.  

Most men have one bone in their pants...I have eight!  

He should hide then in a jacket, put the leg of lamb in your pants. Doesn't this guy know anything about anatomy?  

Is that a rack of ribs in your pocket or are you really happy to see me?  

This guy must be a bone head for trying twice. But he forgot the barbeque sauce! Or was he going to use a dry rub?  

Musta thought they were under-short ribs.


----------



## flutterbye1 (Aug 30, 2011)

lol do people think they wont be noticed walking around with a stiff leg lol


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you happy  to see me or is that a rack of ribs in your pocket...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2011)

Wonder if Bear knows him!


----------



## venture (Aug 30, 2011)

If one of our PA members stops posting????

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sonnyhad (Aug 30, 2011)

Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!!


----------



## slownlow (Aug 30, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> Some of the comments posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Wonder if Bear knows him!



Didn't somebody say Bear hasn't been on in a while? Hmmm. Feeding his bbq addiction perhaps? Was the guy stealing aluminum foil too? If so, I think we'd better take up a Bear Bail collection.


----------



## venture (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, there are some people in PA who lost power.  My heart goes out to them.

Then again, if Bear was sticking ribs in his pants?  Who knows?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## boykjo (Aug 31, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Wonder if Bear knows him!




 I wonder how close nepas is to bear........ maybe they were working as a team................


----------



## alblancher (Aug 31, 2011)

I normally use a spoon to take off the membrane.  I may need to try it his way?


----------



## venture (Aug 31, 2011)

I think I saw a post from Bear?  I have heard from Cheff JJ.  Any other likely culprits out there?  Or maybe somebody made bail?  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 31, 2011)

not a brain surgeon,  should have taken sausage   he might have gotten away with it then!


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 1, 2011)

miamirick said:


> not a brain surgeon,  should have taken sausage   he might have gotten away with it then!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2011)

No---Sorry guys, it wasn't me.

That guy is from farther West.

I was once accused of stealing a 5 pound Ring Bologna that way, but after closer inspection by the manager (Miss Jones), I was cleared of that charge.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 1, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> No---Sorry guys, it wasn't me.
> 
> That guy is from farther West.
> 
> ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Guys...BIAVIIAN...Lives in CARLISLE...Anybody hear from HIM LATELY!?!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## roller (Sep 1, 2011)

Man has to do what a man has to do to get some ribs.....He was probably going back later for the Beer !!!!!


----------



## venture (Sep 1, 2011)

JJ made bail and is now trying to implicate Biavian?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2011)

COME ON VENTURE!...I can't tell you NOTHING!!!....JJ


----------

